# Never, Ever Give Up!!



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

Someone posted a link to this on my Facebook page today and I thought I'd share it. I found it really inspiring.

Arthur's Transformation (Extended Cut) - Never, Ever Give Up!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I know....I saw that video yesterday, and it nearly brought tears to my eyes!!!! It's wonderful!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

allowingtoo said:


> Someone posted a link to this on my Facebook page today and I thought I'd share it. I found it really inspiring.
> 
> Arthur's Transformation (Extended Cut) - Never, Ever Give Up!!


Oh, wow!!! Impactful is the word I would use! Thank you for this!


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

Here's a 180 pound weight loss in a year. She's beautiful! I'm fascinated by this. 

My 180-Pound Weight Loss Success Story

It says YRG but it's DDPYoga. I found that video on their page but went to the YouTube page instead. YRG used to be the name of the old videos before he renamed them. They also have a Community (Forum) and from what I have skimmed it (I haven't joined) they are big on Gluten Free.

From reading Stacey's Blog - she went Gluten Free. The link to her blog is in the YouTube page.


----------

